# Übersicht - Swing komponenten



## purzelbaum_m (23. Aug 2006)

Hallöle,

kennt wer eine Seite wo alle Swing komponenten nebeneinander aufgezeigt werden.. weiß ja garned was es da alles gibt und was möglich ist...

vielen dank,
lg, purzel


----------



## foobar (23. Aug 2006)

Google ist dein Freund: http://java.sun.com/products/jlf/ed2/book/HIG.Classes2.html#39575


----------



## The_S (23. Aug 2006)

Kannst dir auch ma die Klassen welche im package javax.swing liegen ansehen. Alles was mit J beginnt ist eigentlich schon vom Namen her selbsterklärend 

[edit] OK, Wildcards Link ist eindeutig besser


----------



## purzelbaum_m (23. Aug 2006)

danke,

jab das mit J weiß ich - ich habe nur oft das Bild im Kopf wie es aussehen soll, weiß aber ned wie es heißt... so habe ich heute nach nem TitleBorder gesucht und dacht das wäre eine eigenständige Komponente, anstatt eine Methode.. da kann man dann natürlich lange suchen *g*


----------

